# Information please...



## brightpinkmini (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi
I'm new to this website and I'm so glad I've found this board. I haven't posted yet cause when I look at the other boards I always feel guilty for feeling bad about not concieving this time cause we've had one child already.

I'd really like to know what help/experience other people have had from doctors for secondary infertility. We've been trying now for over a year (concieved on 3rd month with our first) and I think I'm a bit scared of going to the doctors in case they just say well you've had one, we can't do anything for you.

Also, where can I find good info on trying to concieve naturally? I know the basics of how to work out ovulation but my periods are really irregular so I don't have much chance of working it out really. For instance does everyone ovulate 2 weeks before their period or can this time vary in some women? Also, what about diet, alcohol, etc. Has anyone found reliable, authoritative sources to find out about these things? 

Sorry to bombard you with questions but it's really starting to get me down and I know that lots of information always make me feel a bit better so I'd really appreciate some more info.

Thank you


----------



## Smurf2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi there,
Sometimes when it comes to fertility and TTC you may have a feeling as to what is normal for you.

My TTC journey was straightforward until the last year/18months.  In my early 30's it took me about 8 months to concieve my DS.  Then when we tried for no.2 it took about 4 or 5 months to conceive but sadly I lost it.

With both TTC naturally and IVF, i went to my local library and just picked up a few books which talked about the basics of TTC (Zita West wrote a few of them).  Some months I also gave ovulation tests a try to see when/if I was about to ovulate and I found that my most fertile time was around day 16 of my cycle (given that an average cycle was about 28-30 days).  When i had no fertility issues, this worked fine for me as both times i got pregnant by TTC around my most fertile time.

Now we are committed to IVF routes because my fertility has declined at a greater rate than expected/normal for my age (i'm 35).

Don't feel guilty about going to your GP - there could certainly be a few basic tests they could carry out, if you want to go down that route.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

brightpinkmini, I have to be honest here with my experience just in case this happens to you but it depends entirely on your PCT. I got sympathy from my GP and was sent for blood tests [hormones] and DH was sent for semen analysis. However, when everything came back normal ... she basically washed her hands of us and sent us away to try some more. I went back more recently just to make sure that I was definitely not entitled to treatment or further testing and saw another GP at my practice who just confirmed this. I ended up going for private tests and trying IUI ... now two years down the line, we're considering self-funded IVF.

I have, however, heard of other ladies with children getting further testing, Clomid or even IUI. It's all part of the NHS postcode lottery. There should be some consistency so you know where you stand but unfortunately there isn't.

I hope that you are entitled to more than me where you are.

I would recommend going to see your GP and getting intial tests to check that everything is as it should be. FYI, most women do ovulate 14 days before their period is due. Have you tried OPKs? I use the CBFM which helps me to pinpoint my ovulation as my cyles can also vary a little, too. I also think it is good to improve your diet, reduce alcohol and caffeine intake and get fitter. And take some conception vitamins. Apparently, it all helps and what harm can it do. This goes for DH/DP, too.

Good luck. I hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## brightpinkmini (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you very much for telling me about your experiences. I really appreciate it. 

I do know someone who had clomid for her second in my area so hopefully my PCT is more generous. I'm sorry to hear yours is not.

Just looking on the Zita West website at the mo!


----------

